# D'Antoni wins Coach of the Year



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> League source says D'Antoni has won Coach of Year honor
> 
> Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> ...


:greatjob: Coach!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Colangelo(sp?) should win too, meaning a clean sweep in the major awards this year!

What a year for Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys saw this coming a long time ago, didn't you?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm waiting for the live-press conference on nba.com/suns at 10:00pm italian time :banana:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> I'm waiting for the live-press conference on nba.com/suns at 10:00pm italian time :banana:


How come you want to watch this?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats, though Nate was my #1 choice.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> How come you want to watch this?



http://phxsuns.vo.llnwd.net/o2/coy_presser.asx


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> How come you want to watch this?


D'Antoni is an Italian basketball legend. He was an amazing player, winning championships as a player, and he was an amazing coach, winning championships as a coach. And obvioulsy ItalianBBlover is Italian and loves basketball... it fits.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> D'Antoni is an Italian basketball legend. He was an amazing player, winning championships as a player, and he was an amazing coach, winning championships as a coach. And obvioulsy ItalianBBlover is Italian and loves basketball... it fits.


Ups, sorry Kekai ... I didn't understand clearly your question ...

Tempe85 answered well 

In these days the (many) italian basketball fans are following (like all the season) the challenge of D'Antoni on the PHX's bench.

Go Mike !!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm watching right now the press-conference.

Mike is great :clap: 

And if you talk with italian and american coaches, players or journalists, they have *only* good words for Mike, because he's first of all a great person.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I was actually surprised Dantoni won this. He deserves the award, no doubt, but I just was getting a vibe around hte league that he didnt get that much respect because we had nash who is such a smart veteran player on the floor. Anyways, congrats, DAntoni, you deserve it and our the perfect coach for our team right now.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

At a point Mike has cried a little.

D'Antoni the pride of Italy !


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations coach. :worship:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> At a point Mike has cried a little.
> 
> D'Antoni the pride of Italy !


He cried!!!???? HEHEHE gotta watch it now.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> He cried!!!???? HEHEHE gotta watch it now.


mms://phxsuns.wmod.llnwd.net/a205/o2/dantoni_coy_050510.wmv


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

I think several other guys were more deserving of Coach of the Year then D'Antoni. 

Carlisle did an incredible job with Indiana. Their 2nd best player played the first 3 weeks of the season and then got suspended. His best player, and 3rd best players respectively, missed 38 and 31 games. Tinsley missed more than half the season, Reggie Miller missed 16 games. The list goes on...Anthony Johnson missed 19 games, Croshere missed 9, Jeff Foster missed 21. Even Fred Jones, who played more games than anyone else on the entire team, still missed 5 games. And somehow Indiana came out of this and finished with 44 wins, ahead of Philly, New Jersey, Cleveland and New York? 

What do the voters for Coach of the Year put Indy's success down to? Their fans? Their stadium? LOL. 

Nate McMillan from Seattle would also be a more deserving winner. Seattle winning 52 games, their turnaround from last season obviously isn't quite as impressive as Phoenix, but its a huge turnaround nonetheless, and they didn't gain a star player in the off season. 

Finally, George Karl. The Nuggets were 17-25 when he took over. He then lead them on a 32-7 rampage, and a loss in the first round. They'd already lost Voshon Lenard for the season, and were seriously looking like a lottery team. He comes in, no preparation, no weeks of pre season to teach his team his methods, just walks straight in and they finish the season off as good as any other team. Better than the Suns, in fact..... 

And they give the award to D'Antoni? Dissapointing. 

Lethal


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Truely poetic justice seeing Mike win the award that no Sun has won since Cotton. Now get out there and get the honor that Cotton never got: coach of the NBA Champions.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Lethal Vertical said:


> I think several other guys were more deserving of Coach of the Year then D'Antoni.
> 
> Carlisle did an incredible job with Indiana. Their 2nd best player played the first 3 weeks of the season and then got suspended. His best player, and 3rd best players respectively, missed 38 and 31 games. Tinsley missed more than half the season, Reggie Miller missed 16 games. The list goes on...Anthony Johnson missed 19 games, Croshere missed 9, Jeff Foster missed 21. Even Fred Jones, who played more games than anyone else on the entire team, still missed 5 games. And somehow Indiana came out of this and finished with 44 wins, ahead of Philly, New Jersey, Cleveland and New York?
> 
> ...


I am sure you can make a case for all the great coaches and players this year. 

You can come up with all the excuses saying how underserving Suns is. Just like what Damon Jones said "33 more wins isn't all that impressive...." 

Just keep trashing Suns. I LOVE IT.  WE NEED MORE HATRED TO LIGHT UP THIS TEAM.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

I'm not trashing the Suns at all. Simply pointing out that they're coach didn't deserve coach of the year award. 

Just like Nash didn't deserve MVP as much as other guys...both were bad decisions. Nothing against the Suns at all. 

Lethal


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Lethal Vertical said:


> I'm not trashing the Suns at all. Simply pointing out that they're coach didn't deserve coach of the year award.
> 
> Just like Nash didn't deserve MVP as much as other guys...both were bad decisions. Nothing against the Suns at all.
> 
> Lethal


You should read what you wrote again... :banana:


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

Yes, D'Antoni led a team with Stoudemire, Nash, Marion, Johnson and Richardson to 62 wins. 

But Rick Carlisle coached a team whose best 6 players missed an average of 37 games each* to 44 wins. And that's much more impressive IMO. 

*Pacers best 5-Tinsley (missed 42 games), Miller (16), Artest (75), J O Neal (38), Foster (21). 6th man- Jackson (31).  

Lethal


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I heard a point made on a radio station here in Dallas, and I thought I would run it by you guys.

Coach D has a great job, but probably didn't deserve Coach of the Year. His job has been described as rolling the ball out on the court, and saying "Go get 'em". His QB, Nash, had a similiar role with the Mavs; an excellent basketball IQ, and the ability to conform his team to a relatively simplistic style of play. Nash knows what the game plan is, and runs (no pun intended) the show on the court.

Coach D has been qouted as saying his players (starters) get upset if they are taken out of the game (in the playoffs), so they are allowed to log heavy minutes. This may be of neccessity - with JJ going down - but if the Suns get by the Mavs, will they have anything left for the Spurs/Sonics? If victorious, will they have anything left for the Finals?

Any coaching I have observed has been to remind his players to not be distracted by things that will slow down their running game, even playing defense. 

It's been a great season for the Suns, but the turnaround was exagerated. It's already been noted the difference a year has made with regards to their roster and games played by primary players. Everything came together, but I do believe there were more qualified candidates for the award. :twocents:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> I heard a point made on a radio station here in Dallas, and I thought I would run it by you guys.
> 
> Coach D has a great job, but probably didn't deserve Coach of the Year. His job has been described as rolling the ball out on the court, and saying "Go get 'em". His QB, Nash, had a similiar role with the Mavs; an excellent basketball IQ, and the ability to conform his team to a relatively simplistic style of play. Nash knows what the game plan is, and runs (no pun intended) the show on the court.
> 
> ...



This is not the first argument we've heard. D'Antoni won and get over with it. Nash won and get over with it.

There is no need to read this kind of articles. A waste of time, really. It's not like they are going to change it after you read the articles. They can find all the possible HOLES but D'Antoni is the coach that brought Suns 62W this season. You can't argue with the best record. I am sorry but those articles are nothing but sore losers. 

Instead of trashing why Suns didn't deserve these awards, how about giving them the credits for being the 3rd best turnaround team in the league? Show some sportsmanship please. Somebody won the award and just give them the respect. All these back-slashing articles are nothing but sore-loser actions.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

jibikao said:


> This is not the first argument we've heard. D'Antoni won and get over with it. Nash won and get over with it.
> 
> There is no need to read this kind of articles. A waste of time, really. It's not like they are going to change it after you read the articles. They can find all the possible HOLES but D'Antoni is the coach that brought Suns 62W this season. You can't argue with the best record. I am sorry but those articles are nothing but sore losers.
> 
> Instead of trashing why Suns didn't deserve these awards, how about giving them the credits for being the 3rd best turnaround team in the league? Show some sportsmanship please. Somebody won the award and just give them the respect. All these back-slashing articles are nothing but sore-loser actions.


Sportmanship = Instead of just spewing opinions, I preceeded it by telling you it was just that - an opinion.

No disrespect intended. Any doubts I had about the Suns have been answered up to now; each adjustment made by the Mavs have been answered by adjustments of their own. This has been a better series than even I had antisipated, and having seen them play eight games with playoff intensity has told me a lot about them.

This one question I have: How will the Suns play when backed against the wall? Being a Mavs fan, I obviously am cheering for the Mavs; but being a basketball fan, I am watching the collective psyche of the flagship team of 2005. If/when they are faced with elimination, how will they respond ?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Sportmanship = Instead of just spewing opinions, I preceeded it by telling you it was just that - an opinion.
> 
> No disrespect intended. Any doubts I had about the Suns have been answered up to now; each adjustment made by the Mavs have been answered by adjustments of their own. This has been a better series than even I had antisipated, and having seen them play eight games with playoff intensity has told me a lot about them.
> 
> This one question I have: How will the Suns play when backed against the wall? Being a Mavs fan, I obviously am cheering for the Mavs; but being a basketball fan, I am watching the collective psyche of the flagship team of 2005. If/when they are faced with elimination, how will they respond ?


Opinions are always good but what good does it do to give your opinions AFTER the award has been given? This is the part I don't like. 

If they feel that strong that Shaq deserves the award, say something. Obviously there are more people who think Nash/D'Antoni deserve the awards. 

This "Oh, I don't think Nash deserves it" is just nothing but sore grapes, at least in my book. It may be fun to read right after the award's been given but it's been a week now. Seeing threads like "Nash/D'antoni don't deserve it" or something like that Damon Jones said "33 game improvement isn't all that impressive" is just VERY boring and insulting. *Oh..especially posting them on Suns' forum*!!!! That's what a troll does and I don't think you are troll (at least not yet). 

YOu get my point? 

And as for the playoffs, the games have been very entertaining so far. Watching Amare/Nash doing the killer combo in Game 3 and Nash's monster performance in Game 4 certainly shows why NBA is an entertainment and it's worth PAYING for it. I am glad NBA isn't like college basketball. I never really finish watching one 'cause the game is just too tight, too physical for my taste.


----------

